# AM Bully vs APBT?



## Jester09 (Oct 22, 2009)

So I was suggested to ask here about where I can get some info about the difference between American Bullys and APBT's. My husband and I seem to have a debate about the breed of my dog, and even though there's not much I can do without a ped or some kind of proof of breeding, I'm still not convinced that he's part mastiff. (Though the possibilities are endless haha)
My husband has a Razors Edge male that he continuously calls an APBT, though I recently found out of here that Razor's Edge dogs are actually AM Bully's. Which brings the idea of Jester actually being pure pit back into perspective. 


Jester's breed, however, isn't that important, just a curiosity of mine. It is irrelevant to this post.
I am on a mission to convince my stubborn husband that there is a difference between AM Bullys (What Magnum is) and actual APBT's. 
So if anyone has any links or input of the difference between the two that I can show him, it would be much appreciated. 
Thank you!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

There are tons of threads about this you should use the search function. This topic has been beaten to death.

To simplify:
APBT- gladiator dog bred by function and form followed that function. No emphasis on looks only on performance

AMSTAFF - Branched of the APBT but became a separate breed since it was bred for looks not function, therefore form followed function again.

American Bully- Originated from crossing the two breeds above plus others such as bulldogs, frenchies, english, American Bulldogs, Mastiff dogs such as Corso, Presa, Neo, English, Dogue de Bordeaux - these dogs were bred strictly for companionship and looks.


----------



## Jester09 (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks, I'll search it. Ryan suggested I post the question in my "What IS he?!" post and I didn't even think to use the search tab here. :/ My mistake. I searched it on Google and found a pretty good article that I've printed, but I don't think it'll be enough haha. So I'm still lookin'.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Jester09 said:


> Thanks, I'll search it. Ryan suggested I post the question in my "What IS he?!" post and I didn't even think to use the search tab here. :/ My mistake. I searched it on Google and found a pretty good article that I've printed, but I don't think it'll be enough haha. So I'm still lookin'.


Well I summed it up for you up top


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm guessing the best way of showing your husband is pictures of AM and APBT that are shown and you can prove to him by showing him the peds online of these dogs..

Post of a picture of the dog's... I know it's a hard concept to grasp but you _could_ be wrong....

I'll go hide now as I know I'll regret saying that in a place where it's mostly females


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Here you go, show him these pictures.

AmBully on the left, APBT on the right:




































And 1 of my favorite APBT's:


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

The line can be very thin at times and get tricky. There are dogs who are heavily bred RE and still fit the standard for the APBT... you'd have to dig deeper into the ped, judge the dog by it's conformation.. in my opinion. As I've also heard there are dogs who are considered American Bully but do not have anything more than Amstaff/APBT mix which is what originally made the Ambully.


----------



## Jester09 (Oct 22, 2009)

Thank's again, and I apologize for even posting this (haha) I searched this topic and found it again, where there were posts even there about how often it's posted. Thanks for you're help, and once again, sorry! lol


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Jester09 said:


> Thanks, I'll search it. Ryan suggested I post the question in my "What IS he?!" post and I didn't even think to use the search tab here. :/ My mistake. I searched it on Google and found a pretty good article that I've printed, but I don't think it'll be enough haha. So I'm still lookin'.


And it's my fault for not suggesting the search option.  Sorry about that.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Jester09 said:


> Thank's again, and I apologize for even posting this (haha) I searched this topic and found it again, where there were posts even there about how often it's posted. Thanks for you're help, and once again, sorry! lol


don't sweat that,take the search suggestion,resurect an old thread if you've got further questions and we'll confer.
whats that old sayin,the only stupid question is the one not asked?
and the dumbest answer is the one not given?


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

David83, ShesGotHeart, Deuce, WW; all great posts!!!! Nuff said..........
This is a topic that has been beat to death on this forum and a search of the conversations will give most ppl more knowledge about the difference in the breeds than most vets have.
GooooooooooooooooD Stuff!!!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> David83, ShesGotHeart, Deuce, WW; all great posts!!!! Nuff said..........
> This is a topic that has been beat to death on this forum and a search of the conversations will give most ppl more knowledge about the difference in the breeds than most vets have.
> GooooooooooooooooD Stuff!!!


GOOD TO SEE YOU BACK  I hope all is well with you and the doggies :roll:


----------



## Jester09 (Oct 22, 2009)

I wanted to thank y'all again. I printed out the pics NesOne posted as well as an article posted on here in tha past ALONG with another article I found online. Hopefully some of this will open his eyes a bit.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

I would say this is an Amstaff


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

MISSAPBT said:


> I would say this is an Amstaff


You're talking about the one on the right being Amstaff, correct? Not the one on the left, yes?


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

MISSAPBT said:


> I would say this is an Amstaff


isn't the one on the left the dog that hurled his groceries when they were doin A breeding session?


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

william williamson said:


> isn't the one on the left the dog that hurled his groceries when they were doin A breeding session?


Lol that is discusting that video :rofl:


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

MISSAPBT said:


> Lol that is discusting that video :rofl:


but funny as He!!.
my excuse was that I was drunk and eating shrooms.
poor dog's just fat and lazy.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

william williamson said:


> but funny as He!!.
> my excuse was that I was drunk and eating shrooms.
> poor dog's just fat and lazy.


DAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, whoopsie WW

:rofl:


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

MISSAPBT said:


> I would say this is an Amstaff


True, I'll try and fix that :thumbsup:


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I think it's hard for people that don't really know much other than just 'pitbull' sometimes to comprehend that there are different breeds, especially because like SGH said, some dogs with heavy RE fit the structure and look like an APBT but are 'technically' an AmBully. And no offense to NesOne but i don't really care for those pics of Am Bullies you put up because it seems like all of the ones you posted are I believe what is called the Extreme Class, and the dogs in the Classic and Standard class are pretty average sized dogs and don't look humongous or out of proportion or anything of the sort.

Jmo


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

very true, i didn't know much diffrent before i came here, and it's still a headach trying to tell other and even my doc/vet the diffrence!!!


----------



## Lvis (Mar 4, 2010)

Jester09 said:


> So I was suggested to ask here about where I can get some info about the difference between American Bullys and APBT's. My husband and I seem to have a debate about the breed of my dog, and even though there's not much I can do without a ped or some kind of proof of breeding, I'm still not convinced that he's part mastiff. (Though the possibilities are endless haha)
> My husband has a Razors Edge male that he continuously calls an APBT, though I recently found out of here that Razor's Edge dogs are actually AM Bully's. Which brings the idea of Jester actually being pure pit back into perspective.
> 
> Jester's breed, however, isn't that important, just a curiosity of mine. It is irrelevant to this post.
> ...


FYI razors edge originally started with standard amstaffs then started specifically breeding out of the standard for the bully look. There are still RE amstaffs that look like standard amstaffs and u will see RE it in the pedigree of some CH amstaffs


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

meganc66 said:


> I think it's hard for people that don't really know much other than just 'pitbull' sometimes to comprehend that there are different breeds, especially because like SGH said, some dogs with heavy RE fit the structure and look like an APBT but are 'technically' an AmBully. And no offense to NesOne but i don't really care for those pics of Am Bullies you put up because it seems like all of the ones you posted are I believe what is called the Extreme Class, and the dogs in the Classic and Standard class are pretty average sized dogs and don't look humongous or out of proportion or anything of the sort.
> 
> Jmo


No offense taken, and I agree with you. These pics were put together a while back when there wasn't many pics of the better looking bullies that are well-built compared to these. But like you stated if they are closer to the standard, then they might be mistaken as an amstaff.

I think showing these extreme differences is a good start, then as one researches and starts to see different examples they will be able to fine-tune the difference within their own eyes.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

william williamson said:


> isn't the one on the left the dog that hurled his groceries when they were doin A breeding session?


Thanks. I had just about got that image out of my head.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

NesOne said:


> No offense taken, and I agree with you. These pics were put together a while back when there wasn't many pics of the better looking bullies that are well-built compared to these. But like you stated if they are closer to the standard, then they might be mistaken as an amstaff.
> 
> I think showing these extreme differences is a good start, then as one researches and starts to see different examples they will be able to fine-tune the difference within their own eyes.


i totally agree with you, but i definitely love me a well put together bully <3


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Just look at American Pit 13's dogs... they are all heavy RE and look like regular UKC APBT's... I learned to not associate RE with "bully" every time.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

There is no VS between the two... We all know the Bully line was sparked by APBT breeding that crossed into the AmSTaff to get RE and original Gotti. The APBT is a superior dog, it accels at whatever it does. The Bully is just a "Line" of amstaff JMO because AmStaffs are APBTs bred to BE PRETTY, bred for LOOKS. The APBT bred for function and BOTH AmStaff and Bully have to cross back to a heavy APBT lined dog if not APBT to keep the genes SOUND, those that don't are still fighting the same thing American Bulldog fanciers are fighting, isolating the genes in a proper fashion. The reality is that these OFF SHOOT BULLY dogs have been done before and they became the English Bulldog. NOW THE CLASSIC BULLY is pure AmStaff/APBT stacked together in a great fashion, to GIVE MOST people who think they want an APBT the dog they should really have, a BULLY. I say this because I used to recommend the Bull Terrier, but after studying the Bully line carefully, the classic is perfect for a 1st time APBT owner who lives in close quarters or urban dwelling. IMO the APBT is a game bred dog and I personally would not own an APBT unless it was a game bred dog. HOWEVER, the breed hysteria in the country is because of IGNORANCE of PEOPLE not THE DOG. SO.. Im a pusher of CLASSIC BULLY LINE DOGS or the RE DOGS THAT ARE 45lbs and under. 
So I guess if there was a vs it would be which is more suitable for a beginner Classic Bully or APBT, or which is the better pet. They cannot really be compared because one is bred for function and one for looks. 
Howard Heinzel's famous quote_*"When we start breeding APBTs for looks we might as well call them Am Staffs, as thats surely what they'll be."*_


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

What about the 80 pound re dogs  ? Lol


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

By the way he is only 50% re the rest is Nevada blood and unknown.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I love me some Bernie!!! Gosh he's gotten so big and beautiful!!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> What about the 80 pound re dogs  ? Lol


You know MackDaddy is cool as hell.. 
thats just for people who I think will eventually get into game lines, starting of with an RE dog about 45lbs-55lbs is not a bad place to start. I don't know about anybody else but I dont like feedin them horses.. LOL Ive had my fair share of big dogs, now I keep multiple off the same amount of food or less than I did for 2 or 3 dogs. Otherwise I would be producing those big Bingo and Yellow dogs pushing 75-85lbs not to mention those dogs break bones fast in a scuffle.. SO


----------

